# 2015 IRC (R302.13) Fire Protection of Floors?



## tbz (Mar 10, 2021)

So I have seen this topic before, but for the life of me I can't find it through searching the history on this forum.

Unfinished basement, 2015 PA IRC, R302.13 allowable methods for compliance to meet the requirement.

Radiant Heat under the flooring, Installing Rockwool Safe & Sound Fire and Sound Proofing Insulation as detailed below.

Do you consider it to be in compliance?  Below the sketch, I posted a link to a training video from the APA that was done on I-Joist and meeting 302.13 of the 2015.  Based on what I am seeing in that presentation, the sketch complies IMO.  What say you all?  

Please keep it civil, looking for yes or no's and why. Thanks - Tom   




APA - I-Joist Floor Assemblies Training


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2021)

The method you show, I believe was one of the APA tested assemblies that are equivalent to 2x10....


----------



## e hilton (Mar 10, 2021)

Is your concern the 4” air gap on top of the insulation?


----------



## tbz (Mar 10, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Is your concern the 4” air gap on top of the insulation?


No, the 4.5" air gap is fine, might add more insulation when doing the install, but what I am confirming is that the APA documentation linked above shows the Rockwool Safe & Sound product of 3" or more in the drawn configuration as meeting the 2x10 min equal, as Steveray noted.

I am wanting to confirm that others agree with this and don't require the bottom wood flange to be covered with sheetrock.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes this is Complaint.


----------



## steveray (Mar 11, 2021)

How deep are the joists? I would probably go with the Energy code R30 in the floor and then use the gyp panels on top of the flanges....Gives more of a finished look and people get creeped out by exposed insulation and then install a second vapor barrier or a first one on the wrong side...


----------



## tbz (Mar 11, 2021)

steveray said:


> How deep are the joists? I would probably go with the Energy code R30 in the floor and then use the gyp panels on top of the flanges....Gives more of a finished look and people get creeped out by exposed insulation and then install a second vapor barrier or a first one on the wrong side...


Steveray, The basement is 10ft rough height and will eventually be finished with a drop ceiling set at 8ft, if the insulation was basic fiberglass I might think about it, but the Rockwool is a whole different product.


----------



## Bryant (Mar 11, 2021)

I think the equivalent  of a TGI 11 7/8 is more in line with a 2 x 12 = 11 1/4 , 2x 10 9 1/4


----------



## steveray (Mar 11, 2021)

Bryant said:


> I think the equivalent  of a TGI 11 7/8 is more in line with a 2 x 12 = 11 1/4 , 2x 10 9 1/4


Except where it is only 7/16" thick in the middle....


----------



## Bryant (Mar 11, 2021)

I know that! just pointing out the differences in depth, same for LVL's & paralams. The residential code as you know is for the average joe or jane to build a house prescriptively with dimensional lumber...


----------

